# [RISOLTO]La wireless nn funziona!!!! Aiutatemi

## lucairr

salve ho un problema con la scheda wireless.. ho una integrata Intel sul portatile.. ho installato tutto correttamente(almeno credo) ed effettivamente sembra ke la scheda venga trovata.. xò nn riesco a connettermi a niente...

questo è il risultato di "iwconfig" :

eth0      no wireless extensions.

lo        no wireless extensions.

eth1      IEEE 802.11g  ESSID:"default"

          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.437 GHz  Access Point: 00:0D:88:95:5D:A3

          Bit Rate=54 Mb/s   Tx-Power=20 dBm

          Retry limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:off

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality=94/100  Signal level=-25 dBm  Noise level=-79 dBm

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:272   Missed beacon:11

qualcuno sa dirmi come posso fare per utilizzare la rete wireless?? vi ringrazio moltissimoLast edited by lucairr on Mon Nov 21, 2005 1:29 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## devilheart

è giusto l'essid?

----------

## lucairr

mhh nn lo so.. come faccio a saperlo? sai nn sono molto pratico

----------

## ferroilpinguino

hai creato net.wlan0??

```

ln -s /etc/init.d/net.lo /etc/init.d/net.wlan0

```

hai avviato la scheda??

```

/etc/init.d/net.wlan0 start

```

se l'indirizzo ip e il gateway è a posto....

verifica che il nome essid sia uguale a quello dell'altro computer in wireless(se hai una rete ad-hoc..)

anche il numero di canale deve essere uguale.... 

posta magari il file /etc/conf.d/net

e dicci se hai l'acces point o vuoi fare una rete ad-hoc

ciao spero di aiutarti

----------

## lucairr

no quelle due cose nn le ho fatte ora provo.. sono connesso a un access point D-link..grazie dell aiuto.. spero di riuscire a fare tutto

----------

## X-Drum

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=4&chap=4

----------

## lucairr

questo è il mio /etc/init.d/net

# This blank configuration will automatically use DHCP for any net.*

# scripts in /etc/init.d.  To create a more complete configuration,

# please review /etc/conf.d/net.example and save your configuration

# in /etc/conf.d/net (this file :]!).

modules=( "iwconfig")

Comunque ho fatto quello ke mi hai detto.. ma nn va ugualmene

----------

## lucairr

l'avevo gia visto quel link ma nn ci sono riuscito ugualmente

----------

## lucairr

l'avevo gia visto quel link ma nn ci sono riuscito ugualmente

----------

## lucairr

io adesso ho fatto emerge --unmerge a tutto quello ke avevo emerso in precedenza.. ora qualcuno potrebbe dirmi.. passo passo quello ke devo fare per avere una wireless connessa ad un accesspoint..FUNZIONANTE.. (cosa devo emergere, cosa devo configurare ecc tutto insomma..) vi ringrazio

----------

## _mirko_

Anche io mi trovo in una soluzione simile...

La mia scheda wireless viene vista correttamente ma non funziona bene il DHCP.

Se lancio, infatti, 'dhclient wlan0' vedo che cerca di configurare il dispositivo 'eth1' che per me è il firewire!

Non ho ancora avuto tempo di trovare una soluzione corretta. Per ora configuro manualmente il tutto!

----------

## lucairr

almeno a te funziona... a me no.. vorrei sapere cosa dovrei fare.. se qualcuno puo aiutarmii....

----------

## X-Drum

@_mirko_ e lucairr: dovete prima di tutto fornire informazioni adeguate

o nessuno sarà in grado di aiutarvi, quindi prima di tutto:

-che scheda di rete avete? (marca modello, interfaccia)

-che kernel 

-che tipo di infrastruttura avete (apn,router+apn)

-crittazione si, no? (WEP,WPA)

-supporto dhcp da parte dell'APN/router?

----------

## lucairr

allora

ho una Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 2200BG (integrata) ----> Vaio-VGN-Fs315S

kernel 2.6.14

sto tentando la connessione con un router wireless D-link dl-624 che supporta il dhcp.. x la crittografia sia wep ke wpa... grazie mille

----------

## X-Drum

 *lucairr wrote:*   

> x la crittografia sia wep ke wpa... grazie mille

 

si ok ma quale dei due metodi adoperi per crittare la tua rete sempre 

se la stai crittando al momento

----------

## lucairr

al momento nn è crittata.. almeno nn credo visto ke l'ho appena comprata

Confermo nn è criptata!!

----------

## lucairr

aiutatemiiiiii vi prego... DRUM DOVE SEI????

----------

## nick_spacca

 *lucairr wrote:*   

> aiutatemiiiiii vi prego... DRUM DOVE SEI????

 

Visto che sei nuovo non verrai linciato  :Twisted Evil:  , ma la prox volta ricorda di aspettare *ALMENO* un giorno (24 ore) prima di "uppare" il tuo topic, messaggi come "help me" "aiuto" e via dicendo non sono troppo utili   :Wink: 

Fatta la minipaternale (  :Rolling Eyes:  ) torniamo al problema...che tipo di driver usi per la scheda, quella integrata nel nuovo kernel o hai emerso il modulo a parte???

Poi controlla una cosa, che e' IDIOTA  ma che mi ha fatto perdere circa mezz'ora di tempo scervellandomi sul perche' non funzionasse il wifi in nessun modo....E' ABILITATO IL WIRELESS DA BIOS??? Mi spiego meglio, sul mio portatile (Dell I510m && ipw2200) c'e' uno dei tanti tasti funzione Fn+Fx che abilita/disabilita via bios il wireless....io pensavo che non funzionasse, ed invece...  :Embarassed:  ....beh non rivanghiamo, pero' controlla...non si sa mai   :Wink: 

----------

## lucairr

uso ipw2200.. l'ho caricato a parte (emerge).. si è attivata sul bios.. anke perke con windows funziona perfettamente

----------

## Cazzantonio

Senti ti assicuro che non hai dato in nessuna forma intelleggibile delle informazioni ne' su i tentativi che hai fatto per connetterti ne' sugli eventuali errori riportati...

Continuare a ripetere "non funziona! non funziona!" non ci può aiutare in alcun modo a risolvere il tuo problema di connessione..

Per far funzionare una wireless servono alcune cose:

1) iwconfig

Questo comando serve per vedere la tua scheda una volta caricati i drivers e per vedere se il tuo AP viene visto.

Serve anche ad impostare alcuni parametri come l'essid e la chiave di crittazione (ma la tua rete non è crittata no?) più altre quisquillie per cui ti rimando alla lettura del man relativo a iwconfig

2)dhcpcd

questo demone serve per ricevere l'indirizzo ip dal tuo router che immagino agisca come server dhcp no?

La maggior parte degli utenti ci riesce usando lo script di init che è opportunamente commentato, altrimenti puoi provare a dare a mano  i comandi per la connessione

prova a fare le seguenti cose:

```
iwconfig eth1 mode Managed

iwconfig eth1 essid <nomedell'essid>

iwconfig eth1 channel <numero del canale del tuo router>  #questa cosa è opzionale ma può essere utile per evitare problemi

dhcpcd eth1
```

sostituisci eth1 con il nome della tua scheda (ethX o wlanX o quello che è....) e lancia questi comandi da root

Se ancora non ti si connette posta l'errore ricevuto grazie

Ricorda che qua l'aiuto viene dato spontaneamente e nessuno ci paga per farlo... sei te il primo che deve darci una mano ad aiutarti e a questo proposito ti ricordo una lettura delle LINEE GUIDA

----------

## lucairr

effettivamente hai ragione.. io ho emerso ipw2200 e wireless-tools..

ho caricato i moduli ipw2200 e ieee80211.. poi ho fato /etc/init.d/net.eth1 start.. effettivamente l'ip risulta giusto... la periferica parte e mi compare in ifconfig come ethernet.. xò nn funziona.. se ti servono altre info dimmelo grazie..

----------

## lucairr

ah una cosa a me nella voce ESSID c'è default.. come faccio a sapere qual'è il mio ESSID ? nn sono molto pratico di reti wireless.

ah c'è una cos a cui  nn avevo fatto caso.. quando lancio iwconfig mi dice Warning: Driver for device eth1 has been compiled with version 18 of wireless extension, while this program supports up to version 17... puo influire questo?

----------

## otaku

 *lucairr wrote:*   

> ah una cosa a me nella voce ESSID c'è default.. come faccio a sapere qual'è il mio ESSID ? nn sono molto pratico di reti wireless.

 

```
iwconfig <interfacia> essid <essid>
```

basterebbe avere un po' di confidenza con ifconfig...

comuque giusto a titolo informativo iwconfig setta i primi due livelli della pila ISO/OSI, ifconfig logicamente setta il 3°

```
man iwconfig

man ifconfig
```

per il resto

----------

## lucairr

si ma io nn so qual'è il mio essid.. come faccio a saperlo? devo mettere un nome a caso?

----------

## lucairr

allora.. ho capito cos'è l'essid.. sono entrato in windows e ho provato a cambiare il nome.. e tornando su linux e facendo iwconfig.. aveva aggiornato il nome automaticamente.. quindi effettivamente il collegamento col router c'è.. nn capisco xò xke nn ho connettività.. da cosa puo dipendere? se faccio ifconfig mi visualizza la periferica wireless come eth1.. e anke ip subnet e dns sono giusti.. ki ha una risposta?

----------

## otaku

si setta nell'AP...

ma leggere qualcosina sul wireless prima di postare?  :Razz: 

----------

## lucairr

 *lucairr wrote:*   

> allora.. ho capito cos'è l'essid.. sono entrato in windows e ho provato a cambiare il nome.. e tornando su linux e facendo iwconfig.. aveva aggiornato il nome automaticamente.. quindi effettivamente il collegamento col router c'è.. nn capisco xò xke nn ho connettività.. da cosa puo dipendere? se faccio ifconfig mi visualizza la periferica wireless come eth1.. e anke ip subnet e dns sono giusti.. ki ha una risposta?

 

 :Very Happy:  l'avevo gia fatto.. ora nn mi resta ke aspettare qualke buon samaritano ke mi da una mano

----------

## wildancer

scusa ma perche non posti proprio i comandi iwconfig e ifconfig? giusto per capire...

----------

## lucairr

ottima idea..

 # iwconfig

eth0      no wireless extensions.

lo        no wireless extensions.

Warning: Driver for device eth1 has been compiled with version 18

of Wireless Extension, while this program supports up to version 17.

Some things may be broken...

eth1      IEEE 802.11g  ESSID:"Vaio"  Nickname:"Vaio"

          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.437 GHz  Access Point: 00:0D:88:95:5D:A3

          Bit Rate=54 Mb/s   Tx-Power=20 dBm

          Retry limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:off

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality=87/100  Signal level=-42 dBm  Noise level=-81 dBm

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:4

# ifconfig

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:01:4A:C3:35:38

          inet addr:23.244.82.219  Bcast:23.244.87.255  Mask:255.255.248.0

          UP BROADCAST NOTRAILERS RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:799 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:892 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:68 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:543500 (530.7 Kb)  TX bytes:149363 (145.8 Kb)

eth1      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:13:CE:44:48:91

          inet addr:192.168.0.100  Bcast:192.168.0.1  Mask:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:78 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:1 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:83283 (81.3 Kb)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

          Interrupt:21 Base address:0xc000 Memory:b0006000-b0006fff

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:1193 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:1193 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

          RX bytes:34891 (34.0 Kb)  TX bytes:34891 (34.0 Kb)

speriamo ke trovate il problema

----------

## khelidan1980

Tu dici di essere connesso ad un access point,ma questo ap funziona anche da router oppure hai un pc win a farti da router?

EDIT: Ok scusa,mi ero perso un tuo messaggio in cui dicevi che era anche un router!

----------

## Cazzantonio

Il fatto che ti venga questo errore:

 *lucairr wrote:*   

> ah c'è una cos a cui  nn avevo fatto caso.. quando lancio iwconfig mi dice Warning: Driver for device eth1 has been compiled with version 18 of wireless extension, while this program supports up to version 17... puo influire questo?

 

Mi spinge a consigliarti di emergere la versione masked sia degli wireless-tools sia dei drivers della scheda (a me funzionano quindi in questo modo sono sicuro che debbano funzionare anche a te)

metti in /etc/portage/package.keywords (se non esiste crealo) le seguentei righe:

```
net-wireless/wireless-tools

net-wireless/ipw2200

net-wireless/ipw2200-firmware

net-wireless/ieee80211
```

e poi dai emerge -pvDu world... dovrebbe chiederti di aggiornare questi pacchetti... rimuovi la p e dai emerge -vDu world per aggiornarli

tra l'altro quando installi  net-wireless/ieee80211 può capitare che si blocchi e/o dica (all'inizio o alla fine dell'emersione) di eseguire uno script per aggiornare la versione di ieee80211 nel kernel... segui le istruzioni e se necessario ripeti l'aggiornamento di world (nel caso si bloccasse con quell'avvertimento)

ora passiamo alla tua scheda

il tuo router non ha nessun tipo di crittazione... bene... quindi basta dare

```
iwconfig eth1 essid Vaio

dhcpcd eth1
```

e dovrebbe funzionare

se vuoi usare a tutti i costi lo script di init (ma se non ti funziona nemmeno a mano dubito lo script di init possa servirti a qualcosa... cominciamo dalle cose semplici direi...) allora dovrai mettere delle righe come queste in /etc/conf.d/net

```
essid_eth1="Vaio"

config_eth1=( "dhcp" )
```

e poi fare 

```
/etc/init.d/net.eth1 start
```

Prendilo con le pinze perché non ho mai usato lo script di init per la wireless quindi potrei sbagliare (in ogni caso leggiti bene /etc/conf.d/wireless che spiega tutto)

Se non hai /etc/init.d/net.eth1 basta crearlo così:

```
ln -s /etc/init.d/net.lo /etc/init.d/net.eth1
```

In pratica /etc/init.d/net.eth1 è un semplice link a /etc/init.d/net.lo

Mi fa pensare il fatto che tu abbia due interfacce di rete attive, ovvero eth0 e eth1.... eth0 ha come indirizzo 23.244.82.219.... ora non so chi ti abbia dato questo indirizzo ne a cosa sia attaccata eth0 ma secondo me conviene buttarla giù prima di provare eth1 per evitare problemi 

```
ifconfig eth0 down
```

potresti postare l'output del comando route?

eth1 invece ti riceve questo indirizzo 192.168.0.100 che a parte il fatto che è strano (100? e quanta altra gente c'è attaccata al tuo router?) ma è il meno...

il fatto che il dhcp (sto tirando ad indovinare perché di certo le tue informazioni sono state molto parche... ) ti abbia dato l'indirizzo mi fa pensare che quanto meno la scheda si sia connessa al router (ancora non è chiaro come tu abbia fatto...).

Questo mi spinge a chiederti il significato della frase "non funziona"... cosa non funziona? non ti va su internet quando apri firefox?

Ma questo potrebbe non essere assolutamente un problema della scheda... postaci l'output del comando route... il pasticcio potrebbe essere nella tabella di routing

Inoltre vedi di essere un po' più collaborativo nel fornire informazioni... non è comodo tirare ad indovinare   :Wink: 

Infine prima di chiedere aiuto agli altri bisognerebbe essersi documentati un pochino prima... ora sia le guide gentoo, sia il forum sia (soprattutto) google sono a tua disposizione.... avrebbe fatto piacere che tu fossi arrivato a chiedere aiuto già sapendo un minimo di basi che si imparano in un'oretta persa a documentarsi a giro su quello che si sta per fare...  :Twisted Evil:   :Wink: 

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

Il file di conf dovrebbe essere 

```

modules_ethx=("dhcp")  /* dove ethx e' il nome della tua interfaccia di rete (opzionale)*/

iface_ethx=dhcp /* Per usare dhcp */

config_ethx=( "XXX.XXX.XXX.XXX netmask XXX.XXX.XXX.XXX broadcast XXX.XXX.XXX.XXX" ) */ Dove le serie di X si riferiscono a IP(1), netmask(2), e indirizzo di Broadcast (3); guarda su che rete ti trovi e inseriscili di conseguenza: 192.168.0.100(1), 255.255.255.0(2), 192.168.0.255(3) nel caso in cui il tuo AP sia sulla rete 192.168.0.XXX */

```

O usi Dhcp o usi la configuazione manuale... nn stare a copiarli tutti e due!

Salvi tutto nel file /etc/conf.d/net , crei il file /etc/init.d/net.ethx con il comando 

```

ln -s /etc/init.d/net.lo /etc/init.d/etc.ethx

```

e infine lo aggiungi al runlevel di default...

Non dovrebbe servirti altro...

Per la connessione criptata ti consiglio wpa_supplicant anche se e' un pochino ostico all'inizio

Saluti

----------

## lucairr

allora.. ho levato tuttoquello ke avevo messo in precedenza.. ho seguito passo passo le istruzioni ufficiali dal sito ipw2200.sourcefoge.net..

ora xò andando a fare iwconfig nn compare nessuna periferica wireless.. come faccio?!? magari nn mi ricordo qualke passo

----------

## lopio

 *lucairr wrote:*   

> allora.. ho levato tuttoquello ke avevo messo in precedenza.. ho seguito passo passo le istruzioni ufficiali dal sito ipw2200.sourcefoge.net..
> 
> ora xò andando a fare iwconfig nn compare nessuna periferica wireless.. come faccio?!? magari nn mi ricordo qualke passo

 

o il modulo ipw2200 non funziona o non lo hai caricato con modprobe ipw2200

----------

## Cazzantonio

hai caricato il modulo ipw2200?

se non lo hai fatto devi dare

```
 modprobe ipw2200 ieee80211_crypt_wep
```

 (l'ultimo solo se usi la crittazione wep... comunque caricarlo non fa male)

Per caricarli ad ogni avvio devi mettere in /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 queste righe

```
ipw2200

ieee80211_crypt_wep
```

----------

## lucairr

si l'avevo gia fatto.. infatti :

localhost ~ # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

nvidia               3708328  14

ipw2200               181312  0

ieee80211              44456  1 ipw2200

ieee80211_crypt         5316  1 ieee80211

firmware_class          8448  1 ipw2200

----------

## Cazzantonio

Strano... scusa ma quello scaricato con portage non funzionava?

Hai dato una lettura del mio post precedente?

Ti avevo consigliato di fare diverse cose... nessuna ha funzionato?

Ti avevo anche chiesto di postare l'output del comando route ma non l'hai fatto

Tra l'altro ora i drivers più recenti non sono nemmeno più masked quindi non devi editare packages.keywords etc..

----------

## lucairr

no nn funzionava.. poi visto ke avevo emerso troppe cose.. installato altre cose scaricate e si era creato un casino.. ho riinstallato gentoo.. e ho risolto anke altri problemi ke avevo.. ora ho fatto tutto quello ke mi dice la

e effettivamente se faccio lsmod-- è tutto come dovrebbe.. ma con iwconfig nn esce fuori nulla

----------

## lucairr

ok allora quel problema è risolto

localhost ~ # iwconfig

eth0      no wireless extensions.

lo        no wireless extensions.

eth1      IEEE 802.11g  ESSID:"Vaio"

          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.437 GHz  Access Point: 00:0D:88:95:5D:A3

          Bit Rate=54 Mb/s   Tx-Power=20 dBm

          Retry limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:off

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality=94/100  Signal level=-18 dBm  Noise level=-82 dBm

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:253   Missed beacon:2

ma nn va lo stesso.. ora vi posto anke il route

localhost ~ # route

Kernel IP routing table

Destination         Gateway             Genmask         Flags     Metric     Ref    Use Iface

23.244.80.0          *                   255.255.248.0       U         0            0        0 eth0

loopback            localhost            255.0.0.0           UG        0            0        0 lo

default             23.244.80.1           0.0.0.0             UG        0            0        0 eth0

----------

## Cazzantonio

Allora.... 

Intanto ci farebbe piacere che tu ci illuminassi su come hai risolto (non avevi caricato il modulo?)

Seconda cosa: ti prego per l'ultima volta di spiegarmi gentilmente cosa signigica "non funziona".... mi sembra di leggere un thread preso direttamente da "storie della sala macchine"...   :Twisted Evil: 

"Non funziona" signigica che non ti va su internet? significa questo? significa che se apri firefox non ti va su internet?

Infine passiamo al problema vero.

Dall'output di route, che finalmente hai postato, si evince che il gateway di default è un certo 23.244.80.1 e che i pacchetti vengono instradati verso questo attraverso eth0...

Ben diverso dal mio output di route

```
heavensdoor ~ # route

Kernel IP routing table

Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface

192.168.1.0     *               255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 eth1

loopback        localhost       255.0.0.0       UG    0      0        0 lo

default         192.168.1.1     0.0.0.0         UG    0      0        0 eth1
```

dove i pacchetti usano come gateway di default 192.168.1.1 (il mio router) e passano attraverso eth1 (ovvero la scheda wireless)

Ora magari questo va anche bene se hai una configurazione di rete particolare ma dubito che sia il tuo caso... anche perché l'indirizzo ip 23.244.80.1 è pubblico e non può essere quello di una lan privata

Anzi guarda un po' a chi appartiene secondo whois

 *Quote:*   

> OrgName:    Internet Assigned Numbers Authority 
> 
> OrgID:      IANA
> 
> Address:    4676 Admiralty Way, Suite 330
> ...

 

Quindi dubito fortemente che sia utilizzabile da te   :Wink: 

Siccome hai eth0 attiva immagino che tu abbia configurato in qualche modo questa interfaccia di rete... questa invece ti funziona? allora... mi sembra che tu abbia fatto un po' di confusione 

prova a fare le seguenti cose:

```
ifconfig eth0 down    #serve per buttare giù eth0... già che ci sei stacca anche il cavo di rete

route add default gw <indirizzo ip del router>
```

dopodiché prova a riattivare la wireless con i passi che ti ho spiegato prima

Mi posteresti anche il contenuto del file /etc/conf.d/net per favore?

Inoltre potresti assicurarti delle seguenti cose?

1)Che il router sia configurato correttamente e con un indirizzo ip valido (tipo 10.0.0.x oppure 192.168.x.x che sono riservati per le lan private)

2)Che il dhcp sia attivato sul router

3)Che gli indirizzi dei dns siano impostati sul router

4)Che, una volta attivata la wireless, tu riesca a pingare il router 

```
ping -c 5 <indirizzo ip del router>
```

(postaci eventualmente l' output di questo comando)

----------

## lucairr

face_eth0="dhcp"

iface_eth1="192.168.0.100 broadcast 213.156.54.80 netmask 255.255.255.0"

gateway="eth1/192.168.0.1"

quelli con ke iniziano con 23 sono tutti ip di fastweb..quindi è tutto normale

----------

## lucairr

cmq ecco quello ke mi dice 

localhost ~ # route add default gw 192.168.0.1

SIOCADDRT: Network is unreachable

----------

## lopio

 *lucairr wrote:*   

> cmq ecco quello ke mi dice 
> 
> localhost ~ # route add default gw 192.168.0.1
> 
> SIOCADDRT: Network is unreachable

 

ciao allora dal tuo post non si capisce motlo bene come e' fatta la tua rete

Hai un access point che ti fornisce in indirizzo via dhcp e che e' anche il gateway della tua rete locale e consente accesso ad internet via adsl, giusto?Mi sembra di aver capito che ip del gateway nonche' AP e' 192.168.0.1

Se sei attaccato anche via ethernet (eth0) stacca il cavo perche' o lo raggiungi per tale via o lo raggiungi via wireless

Mettiamoci nello scenario in cui ce ne freghiamo del dhcp ma ci assegniamo un indirizzo della rete locale

Tira giu' eth0

```

/etc/init.d/net.eth0 stop

```

prepara eth1

```

ifconfig eth1 192.168.0.100 

ifconfig eth1 up

route add 192.168.0.1 eth1

route add default gw 192.168.0.1

```

Ora con le impostazioni che hai dato

```

iwconfig enc xxxyyyzzsss (cioe' specifichi la chiave xxxyyyzzsss di accesso se hai encryption wep altriment niente)

iwconfig eth1 essid "<TUOESSID>"

```

Se tutto fa dovresti pingare almento il gateway

----------

## lucairr

ti spiego..allora il cavo.. non è attaccato al router.. ma è attaccato all HUG di fastweb.. anke il router a sua volta è attaccato allo stesso hug

----------

## lucairr

Lopio veramente complimenti.. grandissimo intervento in scivolata  :Very Happy:  funziona tuttttttttooooooo  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

La prossima volta cerca di dare tutte le informazioni all'inizio e non di fartele estorcere piano piano oltretutto in modo assolutamente incomprensibile...

In questo thread le persone hanno tirato ad indovinare per due pagine fiché non siamo riusciti a cavarti tutte le informazioni.

Metti il tag [risolto] al titolo

----------

